#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Anyone Attending Startup Weekend Colombo by 4 - 6th May,2018 ?

## Beacon

The Startup Weekend Colombo event about to kick off 4 - 6th May,2018 @ Dialog Axiata Auditorium, Not to mention this is the Second Startup Weekend Colombo event. If you are attending this event, Please makesure capture photos, videos and post it here about your feedback about the event, startup team and the quality of the results.

----------

